
Scientist suggests possible link between primordial black holes and dark matter - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-05-scientist-link-primordial-black-holes.html
======
tfgg
How does this square with MACHO (non-)observations? [1]

> A MACHO may be detected when it passes in front of or nearly in front of a
> star and the MACHO's gravity bends the light, causing the star to appear
> brighter in an example of gravitational lensing known as gravitational
> microlensing. Several groups have searched for MACHOs by searching for the
> microlensing amplification of light. These groups have ruled out dark matter
> being explained by MACHOs with mass in the range 1×10−8 solar masses (0.3
> lunar masses) to 100 solar masses.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massive_compact_halo_object](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massive_compact_halo_object)

~~~
cozzyd
That's the first thing I thought of as well, although, it seems the suggested
mass range is near the upper end of the excluded range.

Either way, the consensus cosmological model requires a non-baryonic
component, which black holes don't provide.

~~~
T-A
Black holes do not carry baryon number [1] so as long as they were formed
before nucleosynthesis that's not a problem.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-
hair_theorem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-hair_theorem)

------
dpc59
I wish I had the knowledge to understand more, dark matter is so fascinating.
I have a feeling that once we figure out what it is a lot of stuff in quantum
physics is going to be easier to figure out.

~~~
cel1ne
Recommended watch:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ImvlS8PLIo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ImvlS8PLIo)

~~~
a_small_island
Thanks for this, any more videos you'd recommend?

